# Oil Painter



## CLMoss (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, My website: www.mossgalleries.com Or you can check out some of my oil paintings on face book. Claudia Lynn Moss, I will friend you! 

Thanks, ~C


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2011)

do you work from photos?


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, I have to work with photos for my pet portraits. 
Thanks, Claudia


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 14, 2011)

Very good


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 14, 2011)

I was browsing through your online galleries... Wow! That is some talent you have there. Those paintings are stunning!


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 14, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I was browsing through your online galleries... Wow! That is some talent you have there. Those paintings are stunning!
> 
> Thank you Anthony! You can check out my face book page as well. I have some different paintings on there; sitll life, etc.
> 
> ~C


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!

How much do you charge for one of those? 
They are truly amazing. 
You have such a talent.

I've always dreamed of getting one done of my horse.


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2011)

wow... i notice some are SOLD.. do you not make copies of them? or only sell the originals?


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 14, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Wow!
> 
> How much do you charge for one of those?
> They are truly amazing.
> ...



Hi Stephiiberrybean, 

Not much... You would have to send me a photo and then we can talk about price. I can safely say for a 8x10 or 9x12 around $400 to $500 for a portrait (face) full body would be a bit more. Smaller painting (portraits) 4x5 and 5x7 is from $150 to $200. 

I work with oils in the style of the old masters... Which is in layers from dark to light. Each layer takes time to dry, so it will take a few months from the start of a painting till it is time to varnish. In the event you are interested, I only ask for a small deposit up-front (what ever you want to send me). I would just like the painting to be paid for in full by the time I am ready to send it to you.

Also, thank you for your kind words about my work! 

Sincerely, Claudia


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a painting I had done of my special boy after he passed. it was done by a friend locally. 

oops. that is the photo she painted from.. BUT it looks just like it! I even has her add the other eye infull.. 
Im so glad i had it done.. very special...


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 14, 2011)

Laura said:


> wow... i notice some are SOLD.. do you not make copies of them? or only sell the originals?


Hi Laura, Sometimes I will re-paint a painting; however, I try to make it a little different... I don't make prints of my paintings because, oils are just beautiful! And I don't believe that a copy would be able to capture the brilliance of the oil.

Thank you! Claudia



Laura said:


> This is a painting I had done of my special boy after he passed. it was done by a friend locally.
> 
> oops. that is the photo she painted from.. BUT it looks just like it! I even has her add the other eye infull..
> Im so glad i had it done.. very special...





I would love to see it! ~C



Laura said:


> This is a painting I had done of my special boy after he passed. it was done by a friend locally.
> 
> oops. that is the photo she painted from.. BUT it looks just like it! I even has her add the other eye infull..
> Im so glad i had it done.. very special...





I have two Cockatoos! An Umbrella, "Micha," and a female Greater Sulpher-crested, Lola. LOL! And two Congo Greys; Bulah and Ashley.
~C


----------

